# #deletelyft



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

While Uber is actually trying to make some efforts with driver, Lyft rolls out "taco mode"

Are you friggin kidding me?

How much time are you drivers going to spend sitting in drive thru lines and cleaning up taco shit from your cars?

Enough is enough, continuing to support this dumbass company that serves no purpose out to keep rates down for all rideshare drivers is ridiculous.

You are not making more money by running 2 apps. You are promoting competition that keeps rates artificially low.

Neither lyft nor uber dare to make a major rate increase because they would be crushed by the competition.

How can you not see that is the 2 app drivers keeping the rates down? Don't be stupid.

"Taco Mode"

If that is not the last straw for any driver, you're a moron.

#deletelyft


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Uber the more driver friendly company now.I never thought I would say that.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Steve2967 said:


> While Uber is actually trying to make some efforts with driver, Lyft rolls out "taco mode"
> 
> Are you friggin kidding me?
> 
> ...


LMFAOROFL

Wut?

Are you frickin serious??? This is the first i've heard of this.

Apparently John John and his other cofounder buddy have yet to realize why UberEats is #EpicFailure2017

Looking forward to reading some highly entertaining, drive in food horror stories. 

Oh man. Driving home drunks is about to transcend to the next level.....


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Lyft just said they are adding 24/7 phone support and testing showing us the destination on the ping. You sure Uber’s the better boyfriend now? Also taco Mode is Dumb as Hell


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Steve2967 said:


> While Uber is actually trying to make some efforts with driver, Lyft rolls out "taco mode"
> 
> Are you friggin kidding me?
> 
> ...


Lyft is worse then uber! Don't kid yo self both companies are evil! Go find a real job ! And stop feeding the monster


----------



## Om3ga7 (Oct 10, 2016)

Gidget just rolled over in his grave.

Yo quiero taco bell?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Lag Monkey said:


> Lyft just said they are adding 24/7 phone support and testing showing us the destination on the ping. You sure Uber's the better boyfriend now? Also taco Mode is Dumb as Hell


Uber was NEVER the better bf. That was always Lyft's PR brand to show they were "woke" and had an edge on the market competition. lol

Taco mode isn't dumb as hell as much as it's highly prejudiced. Why no McD, Wendy's, In&Out, KFC etc. mode?


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Lag Monkey said:


> Lyft just said they are adding 24/7 phone support


...for the _driver?_



Cynergie said:


> Uber was NEVER the better bf. That was always Lyft's PR brand to show they were "woke" and had an edge on the market competition. lol


I wouldn't call Lyft better, per se...I'd use "less worse". Its like asking which do you prefer, incontinence or diarrhea? Both are unpleasant but at least one lets you get to the toilet in time.


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

Drivers can opt in and out of Taco Mode...


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

90% acceptance rating and not seing the surge rate of stacked rides both **** the driver far more than anything uber does.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Goduckies said:


> 90% acceptance rating and not seing the surge rate of stacked rides both &%[email protected]!* the driver far more than anything uber does.


Lyft not showing the prim time when the request comes in?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DidIDoThat said:


> Drivers can opt in and out of Taco Mode...


Or Fire Bomb the Resturants . . .



Om3ga7 said:


> Gidget just rolled over in his grave.
> 
> Yo quiero taco bell?


While the Uber TACO BELL MANAGER SLAPS YOU IN THE BACK OF THE HEAD AT DRIVE THROUGH !

Yes your Entitled Majesty !
Your wish is Our Command.
WE MUST OBEY.

I LIKE GROVELLING FOR PENNIES IN MY CAR !



Cynergie said:


> LMFAOROFL
> 
> Wut?
> 
> ...


There WILL BE HORROR!


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Or Fire Bomb the Resturants . . .
> 
> While the Uber TACO BELL MANAGER SLAPS YOU IN THE BACK OF THE HEAD AT DRIVE THROUGH !
> 
> ...


I laughing while crying...


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

Steve2967 said:


> You are not making more money by running 2 apps
> #deletelyft


I often wonder if running the two apps and accepting the first one who pings you then turning off the other app while transporting and after drop off turning them back both on is really having an impact on the number of requests you receive. I kinda wonder if is actually working against you. I know for a fact that neither platform matches based on closest driver has I've had several instances where the pax got in the car and accidentally canceling or got in the car after the wait time was up and I canceled for them to request WHILE IN MY CAR and it took a few times before matching us up. My guess is that there is something in the matching algorithm that has to do with how long you have waited since the last ride request while being online. I've definitely seen where I've gotten an unusual amount of trip requests when logged on exclusively continuously on Lyft. I'm thinking of going exclusively for one week on each platform to see how much different the results as from working both apps at the same time. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I suspect each app knows when you are running both at same time.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

^^
This

I also suspect each will attempt to push you to the front of the driver queue to beat the other app in picking up pax.


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Correct you don't see or rating in a stacked ping...


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Drivincrazy said:


> I suspect each app knows when you are running both at same time.


A cheap Walmart smartphone with data quickly solves that issue.

...theres an idea, Wal-Mart delivery mode...heard it here first people.

I'm just grateful that the closest taco bell near me closes down about 6 months ago.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Steve2967 said:


> While Uber is actually trying to make some efforts with driver, Lyft rolls out "taco mode"
> 
> Are you friggin kidding me?
> 
> ...


Uber is making an effort? Yeah right 180 days of spare change. I smell another uber shill.



Mikek999 said:


> I often wonder if running the two apps and accepting the first one who pings you then turning off the other app while transporting and after drop off turning them back both on is really having an impact on the number of requests you receive. I kinda wonder if is actually working against you. I know for a fact that neither platform matches based on closest driver has I've had several instances where the pax got in the car and accidentally canceling or got in the car after the wait time was up and I canceled for them to request WHILE IN MY CAR and it took a few times before matching us up. My guess is that there is something in the matching algorithm that has to do with how long you have waited since the last ride request while being online. I've definitely seen where I've gotten an unusual amount of trip requests when logged on exclusively continuously on Lyft. I'm thinking of going exclusively for one week on each platform to see how much different the results as from working both apps at the same time. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


Uber's app actively suppresses the Lyft app for a fact. I stop doing Uber thank God and my Lyft rides increased exponentially my income went up my hours driving went down and I can get the bonuses standing on my head without breaking a sweat. Uber is nothing but a test bed for tracking system and spyware.


----------



## zenkikat (Jul 28, 2017)

Drivincrazy said:


> I suspect each app knows when you are running both at same time.


Big brother is watching you


----------

